# Stuck at work please Help!!! viper 5901



## datruthg3 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm currently at work and my viper alarm went off. after 30 seconds the remote stopped warning me and the lock switch faded. now the remote will not unluck the car or start it. the car will not start at all it's completely disabled, and even though the remote is faded it does not say it is in valet mode. If anybody knows what the case could be please help, I can not afford towing.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Try changing the battery in the remote... unless that is one of the rechageable ones.


----------

